# I saw a ....



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

We have a lot of coyotes too. It's a bad word in my neck of the woods, haha. Of course, I think they're pretty cool too. I saw one once with all the hair on his tail gone, one of his back legs was probably broken, because he carried it up and didn't put it down. I was so tempted to get a tranquilizer gun and get him to a vet, but I only saw him for a second before he ran away. It was so sad. =[

We have come across deer before. There are two young ones that get real close to the barn, maybe ten feet away from the pasture fence, and Ricci got SOOO excited. It was back in the days when she didn't have a pasture buddy, and she kept calling to the deer like they would talk back. She was pretty upset when they ignored her. We've also met the two young ones on the trail. They were on the side eating, Ricci didn't even see them.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That is really sad! 

That's funny that Ricci got happy about the deer, every horse I've ever ridden has always freaked out with a capital F when they saw a deer in the forest. I've never seen one while riding Lacey though, she might be fine if she was fine with a coyote. lol


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think my horse was just in serious need of a friend. I took her to a horse show once, and she just sat there and tried to talk to every single horse she saw, and if she heard one whinny, she swore they were whinnying at her. And she really did get depressed when she didn't make any friends, it was ridiculous. She has two buddies now though, so it's not as bad.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty name for a pretty horse!! We have coyotes here, but I've never actually seen one - you do hear them way out in the woods at times, though! We ride in our National Forest Parks and I have never spotted one there, either. You are lucky you got a glimpse! Glad you and Lacey had a fun ride!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ricci just needs me to come give her hugs and love, then she'll be perfect. Bwahahaha I'm glad you got her friends though, everybody needs those. =D

Aw thanks for the compliment about her name! It suits her scarily well. Especially since I used to know a girl named Lacey (I did not name my Lacey, btw) who was really nice to all her friends but was a b to everyone else and even her friends sometimes. Guess who else is like that? Yup, my Lacey. I guess she was named that in the beginning because when she was born her "flea bitten" spots were much larger and the young daughter of her previous owner thought it looked like someone had wrapped Lacey in lace then spray painted her. Hahaha

I'm envious that you get to ride on National park trails! You'll probably see a coyote one day. I've only ever seen 2 and I've lived out in mostly rural areas my entire life.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I have lost of coyotes stories!!! coyotes are horrible around here. they are a very bad word. Last week my friends step dad let his weiner dogs out tp pee and a coyotes came crashing outta the woods and almost killed her. He had to chase them so he could save her. My dog has puncture wounds in her leg that appear to be either a coyotes or a big cat. they dont match any of our dogs canine teeth. The other night I was outside late with some friends (say 1 in the morning) and coyotes were surounding us. You could hear them howling all around. There was one that was really close! It sounded like it was right behind me. But it was most likely at the pond (less than 50 yards away) and you could hear them in our woods and across the street in the neighbors pasture. It was scary. Once I was riding through some tall grass and was at a lope. My horse shied a little and I looked down to out left right under my foot. The was a coyote! Probably bedding in the grass. He took off and so did I. Another time my dad was mowing and flushed out a coyote. I was on a ex-race horse (chic) and we took off after him. I didnt wanna hurt it, just scare it. Chic was right on his heels. we chased him until the edge of our property.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We also have coyotes in great number here. Usually if you see them during the day its either early or late in the day. If you see them around noon time they are usually sick. My only problem with them is the holes they dig. They are large and very easy for a horse to step into. Vida has only stepped into one and it was at a walk. It freaked me out but she was OK. 
We saw a bobcat out on the trail a few weeks ago. I have seen them from the car but it was a first for horseback. It was pretty close so we got a good look at it. Very pretty wild animal.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

We have TONS of coyotes here. Plus I live by the lake, so the howl all the time. They are actually very small, and nothing to be afraid of. I seen some coyote puppies once and they looked like chihuahuas!

One day me and my freind were riding on the trail, and my horse, she couldn't give a jack squat of anything that happened, but my friend's horse was all wound up and spooking at everything. We saw a deer that day, and the horses smelled something they didn't like at one point. It could have been anything, a bobcat, something dead. Anyway, on our way back, everything was quiet. Then, out of no where, my friend's horse sneezed and tooted SO loud! It about gave my horse a heart attack and she lunged forward like something was gonna kill us! Then of course, you know my freind's horse was thinking 'Shoot, something scared her, and I dont even know what it is!' so she get's scared and lunges forward too. But we quickly got them under control within a few seconds and it was big laugh, because that was the one thing that got my horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had more than one horse spook themselves by "tooting" :lol: It's always funny once you get them calmed down.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Horses are special. Haha the other day I laughed at Lacey while riding her because she was being a dork and she spooked like there was a rabid flying tarp behind her, I was like "seriously? Laughter???". She's a dork. =P

That's scary about the coyotes where you live Lonestar22! The coyotes in my neighborhood steal cats all the time but I don't think they've ever attacked a dog, but then again, my dog is terrified of them so maybe he's had a run in I haven't seen, who knows. It's still scary though, poor kitties.

I'd love to see a coyotes' hole (but then again, maybe I wouldn't, haha)! I've never seen one.


----------

